# What was your first phone?



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 28, 2018)

Mine was an iPhone 4s...


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 28, 2018)

Some random Nokia phone. Weird to think a lot of people have their first phone as a smartphone nowadays.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 28, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Some random Nokia phone. Weird to think a lot of people have their first phone as a smartphone nowadays.


agreed.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 28, 2018)

There was a time before flip phones m8, but I'll cut you a break as it just shows your age 

I actually had those crappy phones with a brick form factor and proprietary OS until 2014 or so.

First phone? No idea. If it wasn't one of those indestructible nokias, it was close to it.

First smart phone was a crappy b tier samsung (not galaxy). After that I got a Nexus 5x, and now I've got a Pixel 2.

I've probably had 10 phones or so by this point.

EDIT: Oh, I see you added the "nokia" option


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 28, 2018)

cool


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 28, 2018)

one of those cheap $12 phones in 2010
that little thingie didn't even had bluetooth


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 28, 2018)

The very phone I’m sending this on. A nice little iPhone SE.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Sep 28, 2018)

Mine was a chunky Sprint flip phone.
Then it got replaced with an LG Rumor. Now I'm stuck with an iphone 4. ;-;


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2018)

Siemens S10 Active. 

Best phone ever.


----------



## haxan (Sep 28, 2018)

I had Nokia 3310 back when it just got released, later on moved to the 6600 (panda) and then to the Ngage which was just awesome.


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 28, 2018)

Ya wanna see what my first phone was? I'm a 1998 kid, so I had the weird stuff in middle school so I could still be safe and call people...but honestly I have to show you to make you believe what I had to use back then...


----------



## x65943 (Sep 28, 2018)

Wolfy said:


> Ya wanna see what my first phone was? I'm a 1998 kid, so I had the weird stuff in middle school so I could still be safe and call people...but honestly I have to show you to make you believe what I had to use back then...


Oh man I remember seeing commercials for this thing - but I never actually knew anyone who had one.

I hope service costs were low as you could only call like 4 people. Wait, how do you enter phone numbers on this thing anyway? Like - how did you get your mom's contact in the first place - is it programmed in the store?


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 28, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Oh man I remember seeing commercials for this thing - but I never actually knew anyone who had one.
> 
> I hope service costs were low as you could only call like 4 people. Wait, how do you enter phone numbers on this thing anyway? Like - how did you get your mom's contact in the first place - is it programmed in the store?



Yup programmed from the start so couldn't save any "non-existent" friend's numbers, not like everyone had phones back then like how it is now, you'd see a few people with Blackberrys once in a while, but it wasn't common yet.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 28, 2018)

Wolfy said:


> Ya wanna see what my first phone was? I'm a 1998 kid, so I had the weird stuff in middle school so I could still be safe and call people...but honestly I have to show you to make you believe what I had to use back then...


Wasn't there something like that in a Diary of a Wimpy Kid book?

Anyways, my first phone was a cheap Android Tracfone.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 28, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Wasn't there something like that in a Diary of a Wimpy Kid book?
> 
> Anyways, my first phone was a cheap Android Tracfone.


Yep, called the ladybug... unfortunately...


----------



## ry755 (Sep 28, 2018)

CPG said:


> Yep, called the ladybug... unfortunately...


Yeah I found it http://diary-of-a-wimpy-kid.wikia.com/wiki/Ladybug


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 28, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Wasn't there something like that in a Diary of a Wimpy Kid book?
> 
> Anyways, my first phone was a cheap Android Tracfone.



Been a long time since I've read the books so can't recall, but wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Quantumcat (Sep 28, 2018)

I got a Nokia 8210 when I was about 15


----------



## bennyman123abc (Sep 28, 2018)

LG Optimus Fuel at 13


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 28, 2018)

Mine was a boost mobile razer knockoff back when Fat Joe was airing those commercials and that subway guy was on tv.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 28, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> I got a Nokia 8210 when I was about 15









I also have a 6185 laying around somewhere, but I have no idea where it is. I have the manual though


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 28, 2018)

great.


ry755 said:


> I also have a 6185 laying around somewhere, but I have no idea where it is


----------



## RobXcore (Sep 28, 2018)

A Siemens phone. Damn those were the good old days, sharing 3gp videos and java games through IR. I wish I could go back in time.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 28, 2018)

Nokia 3310 ( the original, not the weird looking new one).


----------



## Rioluwott (Sep 28, 2018)

A nokia 1100 that thing lasted a lot and i loved the space game
when i got it they gave me an original cd of spiderman 2(the original one)
too bad i lost both of them, i would love to play space impact ii again
i think that was my first videogame


----------



## Jonna (Sep 28, 2018)

Two cans and a string


After that I upgraded to ye olde Nokia durable-as-1000-mutated-cockroaches brick of a phone that only did monochrome on a puke green background


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)

I had the razor. It was pretty good for the time.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2018)

I had a cheap low-end Samsung carrier phone as my first (Samsung On5, I belive it was). I didn't even own a phone until halfway through my senior year in high school, so it's relatively recent. The phone I'm typing this post on isn't really that much better, honestly (J3 Emerge).


----------



## Chary (Sep 28, 2018)

The Motorola Razr. I think I got it on my first day of high school so I could have something to call my parents with in case of emergency. For the time, it looked so cool.


----------



## oji (Sep 28, 2018)

Mine was Samsung SGH-T100.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 28, 2018)

My first phone was a Samsung Galaxy S2, it was the phone from my mum, then she handed over it to my sister, and when she was done, she handed it over to me.
I only had it for a year (it survived at least 7 years), because I dropped it one day, and the scereen inside broke.

Then I got the Samsung Galaxy J5 for my birthday, literally the same thing happend, and I broke it after 6 months, this time with a screen replacement, and it’s still fine from now.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Sep 28, 2018)

Nokia 3210.


----------



## AtsuNii (Sep 28, 2018)

Started with a Nokia out of the early 00's, then to a sony ericson of about the same era. After that a samsung flip phone, before i got the replaces with an LG Shine slide phone. After that a samsung blackberry knock of to going to my first smartphone, an acer. The to my old Sony Xperia Z3 compact and now I walk happily around with my galaxy S6


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2018)

Nokia 113. Still knocking about in my cupboard of knick-knacks somewhere, after many years.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 28, 2018)

I guess you mean first cell phone?
Then an Alcatel OT331 probably some 15 years ago.


Spoiler










Otherwise, it was an (also) unremarkable Telefónica de Argentina Forma model landline phone.


Spoiler


----------



## Greymane (Sep 28, 2018)

Russian tech nokia, you need hammer? phone.
You need brick? phone.
Thrown against wall? phone still works.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 28, 2018)

You didn't specify cellular/mobile.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2018)

Nokia 3210, shortly after that a 3310.
That was.. 15 years ago?

First smartphone was a Galaxy S4.


----------



## Robika (Sep 28, 2018)

Sony Ericcson T100 I got it when I was 13. I used it until I moved to Spain in 2005.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 28, 2018)

My first phone was an LG Rumor. Good ol' slideout keyboard phone from 2007.

Then I got a Samsung Rant, which was basically just a more advanced LG Rumor for the most part. I remember you could sideload some Java based games on it, which I did for a few things. 

Then a Samsung Instinct, which was like a "smart phone competitor" that was meant to compete with the iPhone, and with Android that had just come out. It was fucking awful, had 0 similar capabilities beyond perhaps having an internet browser. Got an Instinct 2 a year later when that released, just as awful.

And then finally an HTC Evo, my first "true" smartphone. Everything after that is just Android phones so not as interesting.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 28, 2018)

T-Mobile Sidekick LX - Got it as a gift from my father. I still have it somewhere to this day.


----------



## Viri (Sep 29, 2018)

Ummm, I think it was a Nokia phone back in 2004. My very first smartphone was back in 2015, it was an Alcatel Idol 3. I paid for it by using a Bing rewards bot and a lot of Amazon 5 dollar gift cards, that I botted for.


----------



## Chary (Sep 29, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> T-Mobile Sidekick LX - Got it as a gift from my father. I still have it somewhere to this day.
> View attachment 144939


Those were so hot in the day, I remember they used to be all over those MTV reality shows as prizes (real world, etc). Didn't remember the look of it, but the second I read the name, it totally all flashed back to me


----------



## limpbiz411 (Sep 29, 2018)

A rotary phone in the kitchen on the wall.


----------



## Wika (Sep 29, 2018)

AT&T Quickfire Bright Orange. Best texting phone ever.


Spoiler


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 29, 2018)

Chary said:


> Those were so hot in the day, I remember they used to be all over those MTV reality shows as prizes (real world, etc). Didn't remember the look of it, but the second I read the name, it totally all flashed back to me




I miss physical keyboards >.<


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 29, 2018)

x65943 said:


> There was a time before flip phones m8, but I'll cut you a break as it just shows your age
> 
> I actually had those crappy phones with a brick form factor and proprietary OS until 2014 or so.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same about his age.


----------



## Arcanuskun (Sep 29, 2018)

Nokia 5110 was my first phone.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 29, 2018)

My first phone was something similar to this.


----------



## Willgheminass (Sep 29, 2018)

The first phone I got was when I was 16, on my birthday I got a Samsung Galaxy Prime. I was the last one to get a phone in the family and I was the only one who started with a smartphone. I now have my grandparents S5, soon to be replaced this year, hopefully by my birthday.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2018)

My first ever phone was thing thing






Afterward, I bought myself one of those prepaid phones (Samsung Galaxy Something) in 2012.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 29, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I miss physical keyboards >.<


I felt the same, and then I tried one of those new blackberries. _It felt so weird_. Touch keyboards are the way to go, they're definitely faster, so much faster.


----------



## Lemmingz (Oct 6, 2018)

My first phone was an Ericson GF788c

https://goo.gl/images/oDN7uX


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 6, 2018)

First phone I had was a Nokia 5110, I was just 10 but I thought it looked so awesome.

My first smartphone was a HTC Tattoo, man did my mind got blown away for a smartphone who had Wi-Fi, emulators and you could install custom ROMs


----------



## Depravo (Oct 6, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> My first phone was something similar to this.
> 
> View attachment 144981


Damn. I wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 6, 2018)

Closest to mine I can find


----------



## zeveroth (Oct 9, 2018)

*Nokia 3210*
*The year was 2000. My first bill was $1000. I was 20 when I got it through sprint. I didn't realize that 10 cents a minute plus the outrageous data charges would lead to that bill. I used to use my yahoo messenger through text codes. god times, not for my wallet though. That bill was almost 4times my rent at that time .*


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 9, 2018)

This was mine. Got it because there was a discount at work. Still, it was such a POS.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Oct 9, 2018)

This was my very first phone.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 9, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> View attachment 146090
> This was my very first phone.


Whoa, had a switch for pulse and tone! Wonder how many tempers know the difference.


----------



## urherenow (Oct 9, 2018)

Not a very good question. What are you really asking? First portable phone? First smart phone? My first phone was rotary. There weren't any portable phones (other than for businesses) when I was a child. Jebus... on the first page someone mentioned being a 1998 kid. As in... BORN in 1998? By the end of 1998, I was an E-5 in the Navy. I didn't have my own cell phone until like 2003. It was a Motorola Razr. Bought the first iPhone pretty much as soon as it was out.


----------



## jefffisher (Oct 9, 2018)

nokia ngage is the first phone i remember but i'm pretty sure it was actually my second or third phone, those old nokias were such pieces of shit the buttons would always wear out and have to be replaced until one day that didn't help anymore and you just needed a new phone.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks for 1,000 views on this poll guys, this is amazing.


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

Nokia 3310


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 15, 2018)

I cant vote because you did not include a land line phone... that was my first phone...


----------



## kolewan (Oct 15, 2018)

I'll just assume you mean mobile phones... I somehow remember exactly what I had and it was pretty shitty! It was called a Kyocera Blade







Then I moved up to a KRZR then finally an iPhone 4 when I was 16 (iirc?). I remember getting the iPhone 4 launch day and driving around to different stores because the one we were first thru the door at had sold the 8 they had in stock to friends. Still have never set my foot in that store since!


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

I think it was one of those black and white Alcatel phones?


----------



## valyr (Oct 18, 2018)

This monstrosity the Motorola V100 one of the first phones with a full qwerty keyboard but required a headset to actually use it as a phone


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

valyr said:


> This monstrosity the Motorola V100 one of the first phones with a full qwerty keyboard but required a headset to actually use it as a phone


I don't know what was more criminal between the suggested retail price and that color.


----------



## MentalBlank (Oct 20, 2018)

The Nokia 3310.
that phone was a classic.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2018)

Nokia 3310.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 20, 2018)

My first phone was a Nokia (something) from tracphone way back when I was like 2003. My first smartphone was LG Optimus V from Sprint.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2018)

I haven't ever owned a phone, amusingly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## pandavova (Oct 22, 2018)

A Motorola C123. I still have it but i dont have a charger.


----------



## Dissaor (Oct 22, 2018)

Nokia 5125 back in the early 2000's


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Oct 22, 2018)

This thing here. Back in 1998, a local carrier from my country made these for kids.


----------



## Exannor (Oct 22, 2018)

Flip phone that I don't remember the exact name of, but it ran off of minutes, then my second phone was a pantech, which was also basically a flip phone


----------



## linuxares (Oct 22, 2018)

TrolleyDave said:


>


Same for me!


----------



## duwen (Oct 22, 2018)

Nokia 5110





Great phone - built like a tank! If all you need to do is calls and sms, this baby is still a viable option 20yrs later!


----------



## MockyLock (Oct 22, 2018)

Mine was a Sony Ericsson T20


----------



## Bowsette (Oct 31, 2018)

Puh some Nokia phone way back than lol.


----------



## wiewiec (Oct 31, 2018)

Mine was old Alcatel One Touch sth... ages ago


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2018)

Those were the days! (Speaking in elderly voice)


----------



## emigre (Oct 31, 2018)

I got it over 12 years ago. It was an alright phone in them days.


----------



## suprevilguy (Oct 31, 2018)

Old Samsung flip phone.  Had it until it literally snapped in two.


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 1, 2018)

duwen said:


> Nokia 5110
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not, don't be ridiculous.

Aside from the shit battery and antenna, the build quality isn't that great either.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2018)

First ever phone was a Nokia 3310.
First ever SmartPhone was a Nokia N-Gage QD.


----------



## duwen (Nov 1, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> No it's not, don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Aside from the shit battery and antenna, the build quality isn't that great either.



...In your opinion.
...but here's some facts -

you can throw these down a flight of concrete steps and it not even crack... good luck doing that with any current phone and not have at least a cracked screen.
all current smart phones have worse battery life than every pre-smart phone (why I went back to using my old Nokia E6 - it only needs charging twice a month, and it's on 24/7)
it won't slow down to the point that it's pretty much useless through notifications and OS bloat, requiring an eventual upgrade to a newer handset
I stand by my statement - if all you need is a device to make and receive phone calls and send and receive text messages, old devices like the Nokia are a better option than any current smart phone.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 1, 2018)

something like this:


----------



## Laghum (Nov 9, 2018)

First thing I got was a Bosch GSM-com 608 in blue, if I can trust my memories. I hated it, because the display was not fully made up of pixels, but had only "rows" with pixels. Therefor snake and other games could not be played on it


----------



## SceneButNotHeard (Nov 12, 2018)

this sexy beast;the Nokia E5-00




I loved thatphone- honestly would still be using it if the charger wasn't making noises resembling a time bomb (also if Symbian S60 was still supported but I'm determined to bring it back)
Phones with physical keyboards need to come back, I miss texting with gloves on!!


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 12, 2018)

My first "smart" phone was a Palm Trio 650.  It had internet, emailing, keyboard, etc..  Used to day trade stocks with that phone back in 2005.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2018)

Samsung Galaxy Ace 2x



thing was so slow that the FPS counter in retroarch broke and started reading 8000fps


----------



## raxadian (Nov 14, 2018)

My  first cell phone was a Nokia 2170. I remember playing snake a lot on it. It also had a football/soccer game and some falling blocks game.

I didn't use ir much and had to turn it off during school hours.

The weight was 235 g, the size 140 x 55 x 33 mm. The phone book (Contacts) stored up to 99 names and numbers .

It had 10 ring tunes by default and had only 3 colors.

Of course, it included Snake and two other games.

That one together with my dads cell phone that was the same model, was stolen ages ago.


----------



## mariopepper (Nov 14, 2018)

My first phone was Nokia, but one guy from my school stole it in my first day.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2018)

Motorola v325i. For its time, it wasn't super advanced but did come with things that were kinda big features for 2006. Camera and an outward screen to show if you missed calls/ texts/ or voicemail. I really liked it. When it rang, that white strip between the black rubber and silver would light up neon blue. It looked awesome. No one else i knew had this one.


----------



## Brizas99 (Nov 22, 2018)

Nokia 3310 xD


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 11, 2018)

First one I've used for a memorable amount of time was my grandfather's Microtac 8200 (which, like most phones at the time, could only receive SMS: my mom had the newer 8700 which could also send them, so she texted me - he didn't know how to read them anyway - and I would go to the phone booth to reply )

My first own one was some Samsung with a color notification LED made around 2003, which I remember almost nothing about due to it holding the questionable award of being the only tech product stolen from me until 2016

Next was a Nokia 3220: 
I even bought a serial cable for it, but I don't think I ever installed a Java game on that one - because I found out I could get more entertainment out of the maybe 4 MB storage if I filled it with Mario MIDIs!! 
I still have it somewhere, with no cable/charger/battery, but fully knowing it has 2 bootleg song recordings, one of which seems to be impossible to find in any form...
It's also the tech product with an apparently unlimited calendar, on which I started writing down almost every place I've been and at which time (I have since lost that data, but my current calendar which starts somewhere in 2011 is a few megabytes in ICS format!)


----------

